# Delete thread



## UberUKdriver (Sep 10, 2015)

Quit


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

good for you .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Yea I guess if you cant make a living
you need to find something else to do
If you live in the desert you cant 
own a pair of pliers and be a plumber


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberUKdriver said:


> I'll go back to regular factory work.


and make more money reliable, on a schedule. Better deal usually.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Willy Wonka Factory?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Willy Wonka Factory?


Well let's see...

Willy wonka is owned by Nestle, who has plants in the US. Being an employer they have to pay min wage.

Yep..

Better job than uber.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea I guess if you cant make a living
> you need to find something else to do
> If you live in the desert you cant
> own a pair of pliers and be a plumber


Pliers for plumbing? LOL


----------

